# When I install the new VMWare driver, it fails.



## lucky7456969 (Aug 20, 2013)

The new VMWare driver is blocking the file system then reboots immediately. I tried so many times to no avail.

Thanks 

Jack


----------



## throAU (Aug 21, 2013)

Which FreeBSD release, which VMware platform (Workstation?  Fusion?  ESXi?), which version (including build number)?


----------



## lucky7456969 (Aug 21, 2013)

VMWare Player:5.0.2 build-1031769
Host: win7 Windows 7 ultimate 64-bit
Guest: FreeBSD 9 64-bit


----------



## throAU (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd upgrade FreeBSD to 9.1 and verify the problem still occurs with a current, supported release.


----------

